# HO SLOT CAR and Accessories VALUE GUIDE by Howard Johansen



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Does any of you know if there's a more recent version of it....?

I currently own the issue 4


For those who don't know it, it's kinda Holy Bible of HO cars


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Zanza,
I don't think so. It was planned to produce a version with pictures of each car (if I remember right), but this one never made it till the end!

Michael


----------



## erasmus1254 (Apr 19, 2011)

*HO slot car and Accessories Value guide by Howard Johansen*

Hi - Sorry, but this book is out of print and no later editions have been published or are expected at this time. #4, which you have is the last one.

Regards,
Dennis


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Speaking of no later editions Zanza... You plan on updating yer blog of high priced slot car auctions?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Zanza-

Check ePay, there was someone peddling a suspiciously similar version of Howards book a month or so ago. I contaced them and asked several questions, but did NOT purchase. It sounded as though it was just a copy, but the seller claimed it to be a first.

Found it...seller has one up now: 200599775799

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

SCJ said:


> Zanza-
> 
> Check ePay, there was someone peddling a suspiciously similar version of Howards book a month or so ago. I contaced them and asked several questions, but did NOT purchase. It sounded as though it was just a copy, but the seller claimed it to be a first.
> 
> ...


The HO Slot Car Checklist you are calling just a copy, is a brand new book with new and up to date information, at the time of printing. It is no more a copy, than Bob Beer's book is a copy of yours. Just because two books cover the same subject matter, it doesn't mean one is a copy of the other. Alot of time and research has gone into the book to make it as accurate as possible. The checklist format was used to show collectors what was made. The expense of printing pictures of all the cars is not possible due to the thousands of cars that were made, and the size the book would have to be.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Book #4 was the last one produced. When I purchased mine, Howard said if I included an extra $10 I would get #4 immediatly and #5 when it was available in a few months. A few months later I got that check back with a note that there would be no #5. That must have been 10 years ago at least.

I also have Alan's new book, along with a new guide by Chris Lukasiewicz that covers 9 of the less talked about brands (and the post Dan Esposito book Mattel offerings). Alan's book is maybe about 1/4 to 1/3 thicker than Howard's and is exactly as he says - a giant checklist of many brands of HO cars which is current as of the date of publication (2010). Chris's book includes photos.

Try to support the guys who publish these books. A lot of time, energy and expense goes into their creation.

Joe


----------

